# Lidl Aluminium Chairs - Worthwhile For Mhing?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Saw these at Lidl










3 year warranty!

Good deal or are there more suitable options?

From a very wet & windy South Wales


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi how much are they ??


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*Just Been On Web Site 50 For Recliner, 40 For The Chair*

just been on website 50 for recliner,40 for the chair


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I should have put the link:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/...erdate=30642&idcheck=true&ar2=&ERR=IDNOTFOUND

Not cheap but neither is a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Depends how heavy they are, how big when folded, how much space you have, and how much you'll use them.
We use the most lightweight we can find, 2 sit up and beg without arms for dining, 2 armchair type for lazing. Don't have much storage space in our van.

Horribly wet and windy in north Wales, too. If it's any comfort, seems to be so all over western Europe!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We bought chairs that look exactly like the reclining ones at Lidl, but from Aldi.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_30645.htm

That was five years ago and they are amazingly comfortabled and also very rugged. We keep them in the van - yes, they are a tad bulky but so much better than others we've tried.

However, the Aldi price was £24.99, rather than £39! And Aldi had them on offer again a few weeks ago (at the same price) - can't find the link at the mo though.

Last week we bought a couple of separate footrests to use with them - more flexible and lighter weight. The chairs can be used on their own at the table or as relaxers with the leg rests.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOLDING-F...Camping_furniture_ET&var=&hash=item231c4d37c8

The relaxers on offer at Lidl look good, but guess they will be a tad bulky - OK if you've got the storage space.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The chair, not the recliner, is still on sale in Aldi for £24.99. Had ours for some years now, no sign of wear.
Gerry


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

Just bought a couple of Lidl recliners to match the colour of our replacement van and on inspection they are very comfy and well made.
Van is now silver instead of cream.
I consequently now have for sale two very comfortable and roomy chairs in perfect condition for £24.99 each identical to the ones in the link still in their plastic wrapping.
They are bigger than the Lidl ones but fold up smaller. See Classified ad on here for details.

http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/sandringham_comfort_chair.html


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

GerryD said:


> The chair, not the recliner, is still on sale in Aldi for £24.99. Had ours for some years now, no sign of wear.
> Gerry


Ah yes, I've found the Aldi link now: http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_18547.htm

17 April, so there may well be a few around for sale still.

And, as you say Gerry - ours have no sign of wear either. They've turned out to be an excellent buy. Really comfy, from our perspective.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Some good offers here also.

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Furniture.html


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

It's the 3 Year warranty I find impressive. I've returned stuff in the past and they refund your money without any quibble whatsoever


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

bought a couple of these from Lidl ( recliners) they look good and quality appears as good as any of the top brands 
v light weight and fold up small and compact 
as you say impressed with 3 year warranty 

Lindsay


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Have to agree, the 3yr warranty makes them a good buy.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have just bought a pair of these to replace our "just" 2 year old Lafumas which cost a small fortune and that now look rusty and old and I am ashamed to use (which I'm none too pleased about).

I like the small footprint and light weight of these, though I don't know how they will stand up over time.

CHEERS


----------

